# 10k or 6700 Bulb?



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought the Coralife 28w Aqualight that'll be going over a 10 or 15H (haven't decided yet). The unit comes w/ a 50/50 bulb so I want to replace it w/ either a 10k or a 6700. I know in Mrs. Walstad's book, she mentions that algae can adapt to pretty much any light spectrum. So the question is, does it matter what kind of replacement bulb I get in terms of algae control or should I choose based solely on which color temp appeals to me the most visually?


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

The important thing is the amount of light energy that reaches the plants, not the Kelvin rating of the tubes, so you can use whatever looks good to you.

A 10 gallon tank should have at least 3 WPG, although less wattage will work.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In my personal experience 10000k bulbs encourage the growth of BBA. This is way now I only use 6500k/6700k bulbs.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Why do you think they do that?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

trenac said:


> In my personal experience 10000k bulbs encourage the growth of BBA. This is way now I only use 6500k/6700k bulbs.


where do you get 6500k/6700k bulbs?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Algea could care less what color spectrum your bulb is.

I had a coralife fixture that came with a 6500k bulb and it looked good, then I got a 10000k bulb and that looked great too. 

I think the 6700k bulbs are more natural looking as the 10000 is more blueish in color. 

You really cant go wrong with wither but the 6500k-6700k bulb will be more natural.

p.s. did you get your minuta yet?


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

Ya I'm leaning more towards the 6700 cuz I currently have a spiral CF 6700 over my 3gal and it's already the whitist (sp?) light in my apartment lol. Plus, any tannins I might have in my NPT from the soil or driftwood would likely make the 10k look like a 6700 anyway I think.

bsmith, I hope to get the minuta by tomorrow but the online tracking hasn't updated yet today so I don't really know exactly where it's at. Can't wait to try the stuff out tho


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

ItsDubC said:


> Ya I'm leaning more towards the 6700 cuz I currently have a spiral CF 6700 over my 3gal and it's already the whitist (sp?) light in my apartment lol. Plus, any tannins I might have in my NPT from the soil or driftwood would likely make the 10k look like a 6700 anyway I think.
> 
> bsmith, I hope to get the minuta by tomorrow but the online tracking hasn't updated yet today so I don't really know exactly where it's at. Can't wait to try the stuff out tho


And let me tell you, I packed your portion up last and you got a ton!!! When you recieve it just cut into single nodes and plant a few centimeters away from each other. You will have a MM carpet in no time.


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome! Thx a lot man  I hope to spread the generosity when it comes time to trim it. I haven't gotten into the whole plant shipping thing just yet but I've been hooking ppl up locally.

My tweezers and hemostats are locked and loaded, ready to plant some minuta! :boxing:


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

you can just ship most plants the way I sent you yours. I have just learned of a new way though that calls for filter or pillow fluff and no water!


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone have or know a link to any 6700/10k comparison shots? Most of the comparison shots I see on APC involve the GE 9325s.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's not hte algae, it's the Fe that is attached to the DOD. It'll break apart become free floating Iron and the algea can feed. This is why Cool White is good too (4200K). This is just a repeat of Diana's book.



bsmith782 said:


> Algea could care less what color spectrum your bulb is.
> 
> I had a coralife fixture that came with a 6500k bulb and it looked good, then I got a 10000k bulb and that looked great too.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlantMauller (Oct 15, 2007)

Just to add, I've read in a couple of places that Takashi Amano has developed 8000K bulbs.


----------

